# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  I wasn't seriously expecting to hit it.........Fluke shots.

## Max Headroom

Tell us about your fluke shots. The ones where you took a potshot at something moving too fast or from too far away and dropped it, to the astonishment of all and sundry, not least, you.

The only impressive fluke shot I can really lay claim to was the one where I'd been stung by a wasp just below the navel, and then a week later, was using a 22 pistol at the range. 

I lined up on a steel plate, fired, and instantly was smacked right on top of the sting by the .22 slug. It had bounced back of the steel, hit me squarely on top of it, and fell onto the bench in front of me.

My eyes were watering too much to be impressed with my own brilliance at the time.

----------


## Gibo

Yip please identify all unsafe people so i can stay away

----------


## Dorkus

I tend not to take potshots...

----------


## dannyb

I wouldn't call it a fluke but a cracker shot I made today, as some of you know I've been cleaning up on starlings the last couple weeks.
So much so that the little bastards now take off if I even look out the window. 
Today I saw one on the front lawn which coincidently I could see from my sitting room.
This might sound easy enough but we have a deck that leads off the front of the house through a set of French doors, the deck has a rail around it and is lined with diagonal trellis with gaps about 2" square. 
I carefully loaded the air rifle and lined up then waited for the starling to come into view. 
Pop !!!! Got him clean through the nut only about 6m shot but the 2" square hole I had to line my shot up through was the impressive part. 
Again I must stress not a fluke or a pot shot I've been nailing starlings as far as 20m away with this air rifle for the last week.

----------


## Beetroot

Not a pot shot, but out duck shooting I have twice shot two birds with a single shot.

Might be normal for some people, but usually I'm lucky to hit what the one bird I am aiming at!

----------


## tiroatedson

> Not a pot shot, but out duck shooting I have twice shot two birds with a single shot.
> 
> Might be normal for some people, but usually I'm lucky to hit what the one bird I am aiming at!


Have shot three ducks with one shot once..best I ever done


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## oneshot

Me and a mate were doing a Pukeko cull many years ago, we were walking through the long rushes and I had my pump action Mossberg, he was walking behind me giving me left and right direction as to where the birds where flying up from. I blasted one at my right when I heard him yell "left" I racked and threw the shotgun up to my left holding it with one hand and pulled the trigger, I got the wayward puke and pretended that I did it on purpose.

----------


## Fireflite

Went for a walk into my makes camp, got a nice hind just on dark. Took the back steaks and boned out the rear wheels.
Thought, another small one for the mate (loves to make biltong) would be great. He's getting on and seldom takes a shooter wenn we go in.
On the way out the next day loaded up , 10min from camp I see a yearling, lift, aim, fire on the hoof.
Walk over and F**K!
2 with 1 shot!
Carried out 6 boned out back wheels and 6 back steaks, 12Km's!!

I've come to the conclusion that biltong doesn't taste that good!

Will post the 2 4 1 if interested.

----------


## TheWuce

Took a 200 metre pot shot at a high speed bouncing Kangaroo once and nailed him right in the brain. I was aiming for his chest...

----------


## Friwi

In the early 2000 I went to South Dakota for a prairie dog hunt.
After a hunt on the way home, at the limit of day light, I saw something in a paddock on my right. The guide who was driving  slammed on the brake and announced " coyote, take a shot" so I put the window down , grabbed the Winchester 70 in 223 and carefully lined up the reticle on a point just behind the front leg .the coyote was about a 120 m away, broadside but his head turned toward us.
I took the shot and he instantly fell on the ground. I left the rifle in the car and walked up to it for inspection . The bullet had come through the right eye and out the  left ear. That was the luckiest flinch I ever had.
When the guide came to check the coyote out, he congratulated me on that great shot. A bit sure of myself , I first said that this was how I was shooting them to preserve the pelt .  I then admitted about my lucky flinch.

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Was out duck shooting some years back, was stalking a pond when I noticed a ripple coming from behind a croup tussocks on the edge of the pond. I lifted my over and under just as a duck began to lift off and pulled the trigger, a duck flew away and I thought I had missed but when I walked over, there were 7 ducks lying there. A straight out fluke as I only ever saw one and thought I had missed.

----------


## timattalon

I was away rabbiting with a new hunting mate. I saw two rabbits standing bolt upright about 120m away and with the angle I was on, one appeared to be directly above the other,. I lined up on the top of the top one while mate looked on from off to my left about 40m away. I squeezed off a single subsonic round and knew I would hit rabbit somewhere but was surprised when one started leaping around like dog on a rubber band. I thought "bugger , winged it" and went to pt it out of its misery. My mate saw me take the shot but not where the rabbit was, he was looking closer. He watches me walk to the rabbit getting more impressed the further I went. (He confessed afterwards that he thought I was taking the piss when I went past 100m) sees me pick up the rabbit and gives me a thumbs up. Imagine the look on his face when I return and it is a dead centre between the eyes head shot with two bulging eyes and a skull cap missing. He looked at me as if to say to himself, "Shit, this guy can shoot....."


Anther time was similar, we were spotlighting rabbits on a station trying out the new maxtochs (they were new at the time.) I had not had great success with goats during the day managing to hit the hill side a few times. Anyway we flushed a Hare. It took off from left to right about 50m in front of us at full chat. I swung across, giving it a bit of lead knowing there was nothing in the gully either side apart from dirt if I missed and squeezed off the shot. Fuck me it starts doing cartwheels. The farm owner looks at me to say "You winged it, off you go and finish it". I walk over, pick it up and carry it back and it is now missing both eyes and has brain hanging out the left one. He then says great shot, why didnot you shoot like that this afternoon. My reply was I couldn't, the goats were standing still......

----------


## 2post

My best fluke was rabbit hunting, my mate had the spot light (a car spot light and a car battery in a back pack) I had my Ruger 10/22. We walk over a ridge and two rabbits run off in two directions. He puts the light on the one running right and I drop it, then pans across to the other now much further away on the left, bang it drops too. When we go and pick them up they are both head shots.

----------


## Gapped axe

Out pheasant shooting with my BF when up jumps a Deer, a bit startled it was and got disorientated and ran one way and then changed it mind and it ran away from me. At about 50mtrs I took a shot at it with a solid, aimed for its arse and shot it in the back of the head. Mate was most impressed. Always carry a couple of solids when out looking for the birds in Kaingaroa.

----------


## Mooseman

Years ago while on pest board Beeman and I were checking a block in Kaingaroa which had a bad rabbit problem back then. I was in passenger seat with his SKB 12 gauge shooting any rabbits as they scurried away. One rabbit ran from my left to the right across the front of the truck, I lended out the window following the rabbit and fired as the shotgun slipped off my shoulder onto my jaw. The shot split the skin and blood was pissing out everywhere and after a short while the jaw was swallow pretty bad, like being in the ring with Mike Tyson . I did get the rabbit though. The shotgun was a very light gun and sure packed a punch when sitting on the jaw.

----------


## gundoc

If you hit what you are aiming at is it really a 'fluke' shot?  Having said that, I have experienced a good number of 'fortunate' shots including 3 deer with one shot (two hinds, one hidden behind the other and carrying a slink), several multiples on rabbits, etc.  I have also had a fair few lucky shots with my pistols over the years, including a magpie at 200 metres with my M29. Clean kill running shots are the ones which leave a lasting memory with people.

----------


## dannyb

> If you hit what you are aiming at is it really a 'fluke' shot?  Having said that, I have experienced a good number of 'fortunate' shots including 3 deer with one shot (two hinds, one hidden behind the other and carrying a slink), several multiples on rabbits, etc.  I have also had a fair few lucky shots with my pistols over the years, including a magpie at 200 metres with my M29. Clean kill running shots are the ones which leave a lasting memory with people.


Maybe fluke shot is a bit misleading (poor choice of words) I don't think/hope anyone chances fluke shots when shooting at animals

----------


## madjon_

Back in my bow hunting days when bows were so slow,you could release,roll a smoke,take a quick drag and watch the arrow arrive on target I came across two rabbits sitting in grass about 3 and 4 meters from thick blackberrys,range about 40 meters,draw and release at the one closest to cover,it jumped the string and I had mentaly written off the shot when his mate made a big leap to follow and met the incomming blunt just under the right ear.

----------


## Max Headroom

Ok then, I'll rephrase. If not fluke shot, pot shot, etc then:

" The shot you took that surprised you the most"

----------


## Ben Waimata

A mate from High School was visiting me back around mid 1980's, out with the rifles on a windy day we saw a rabbit at about 200m+. I said "I'll get him", I didn't really aim, just pointed the 10/22 in the general direction of about 3m away upwind and above and fired one shot, rabbit keeled over immediately. I was very surprised, but my mate raved about it for weeks. 30+ years later I'm still ensuring I never fire another shot when he can see what my shooting's really like!

----------


## 223nut

Put for bunnies in a farm paddock, dropped the 10/22 on the back of the ute and smacked the rear iron site. One side of the 'bunny-ears' gone.... See a bunny around 100m, line it up with the front only and got it between the eyes. I took the spotlight the rest of the night after that

----------


## Barefoot

I don't call my special shots Flukes. I call them the result of years of experience, especially if I hold my tongue just right.

----------


## Gibo

I bet @R93 has some epic 22 vs deer stories, and @Dundee shooting pests out to 1000 yards with his 22  :Grin:

----------


## R93

> I bet @R93 has some epic 22 vs deer stories, and @Dundee shooting pests out to 1000 yards with his 22


Every shot that connects for me is a fluke. So..... 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk

----------


## Tentman

I've got a cousin who is a "fluke shot" just about every-time.

One day with homemade bow and arrows with nails for points he shot a Pukeko through both eyes - flying. Must have been the unluckiest Poohy ever born.

Another time he shot a pig at well over 100 yards with a worn out 303 that was proven not to be able to reliably hit a stump at 25M

----------


## gadgetman

I was out with a mate and I managed to shoot a swan, but the damned things wings seemed to lock dead and it just kept going, no flapping. I gave it about three days lead and aimed well under it and pulled the trigger. Would have been over 100m away and I could see the impact on the feathers and it dropped. Still had to wade about 800m through water half way up my thigh to get the thing as there was a wind behind me blowing it away. If I harvest it I'll do my damnedest to recover it.

Other than that I'm too Scottish with ammo to waste it hunting. If I pull the trigger I expect a success.

----------


## Low box

hunting with a .22 I saw a wild cat running across a flat about 70m away, took a wild shot and was almost as surprised as the cat was when it dropped with a head shot. The stationary targets were safe at that distance so it was a complete fluke

----------


## Creeper

> I bet @R93 has some epic 22 vs deer stories, and @Dundee shooting pests out to 1000 yards with his 22


Every pub has a bullshitter and a drunk Gibo 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

----------


## Matt-P.Nth

My best fluke shot was a red at 300, first shot him him in the lungs but I thought I’d pulled it too far back. So I panicked rechambered and took another shot at him going full sprint for the bush edge. Ended up giving him way too much lead and smoked him straight though the head when I was trying to hit the shoulder

----------


## 7mm Rem Mag

Another one springs to mind. I was out spotlighting rabbits when one came running towards me straight at the light and he wasn't stopping, I tried to scope him up but he was coming so quickly so I put the riffle down at my side, just as he jumped at the spotlight I pulled the trigger on the ,22 and I dropped him in mid air. The witness to this reminds me about it from time to time and says he still laughs about it when he thinks of it and it is one of his best memories of shooting.

----------


## PERRISCICABA

> I don't call my special shots Flukes. I call them the result of years of experience, especially if I hold my tongue just right.


 @greghud, another one with years of experience "biting the tongue", LOL!!!  :Thumbsup:  But must be in the right place too...

----------


## JoshC

Shot a stag in the face at less than 3 meters, as he came charging in through the pongas at us roaring, from my hip. No time to shoulder the rifle, nor get him in the scope. I can vividly remember the whites of his eyes as he saw us the same time I pulled the trigger. He dropped and his antler shit the trunk of a ponga tree and the dust and dead fern from it landed on us. That's how close he was.

----------


## Sideshow

Two ducks flying high I'm swing through them no intention of shooting when my mate says bet you can't!
Bang down drops one I'm rather impressed as he was way out there my mates just looking at me like  :Wtfsmilie: 
Never told him I was aiming at the other one  :Thumbsup:

----------


## planenutz

I actually like this thread and I hope to see lots of great stories posted here. I must say I was disappointed by the first couple of responses however I understand their motivation. That said, I defy any shooter to tell me that they haven't had a "HOLY SHI..... Yeah, that was what I was trying to achieve"  - moment.

With over 35 years of hunting, I have some favourite stories... many stories.... sooooooooo many stories... 

Some personal bests:

3 rabbits with one shot using a .22LR. Done that several times. It just takes planning. Much satisfation to be had.
4 rabbits with one shot using a shotgun. Only once... was disappointed I didn't get the 5th rabbit. Lucky bastard got away. Wife was witness to that one.
A rabbit on the run, from the hip, one hand, with a 22LR. Done that 3 times now. Much satisfaction, just no witnesses to boast about it on my behalf.
A running goat, headshot at around 150m with a .222 - witnessed by my biggest hunting critic. That shut him up for a few days.
Two goats with one shot at 280 meters with a .243. Same hunting critic present, with his unbeleiving/cynical mate. Shut them both up for the day. 
Running wobbly at just under 200m with the .243, standing shot, uphill. 5 witnesses all of who went.... "Wow"....  followed by total silence and embarresed head scratching. Silently I was pleasantly surprised myself but it was a resolute and determined effort born of experience. Pffffff!!!

And then there are the funny stories, and the pure bloody luck stories... 

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Micky Duck

headshot 2 goats with one shot frome .30/30 leaning off back of dog kennel...took abit of lining up but was much pleased with result.
most of the really surprising ones have been with a shot gun...one handed off back of wagon as hare goes out of light...duck at range too far to print..single pellet in lungs,bird dropped 5-600 yards after taking off..seen ducks do that quite a few times and big canada geese are shockers for it. 
best skite shots ever was paddling a double kayak with son in back,bro in law across bay and ducks in shallows at head of bay..first pair went over bro in law and died so the rest flew directly over me ,up went the pump four shots fired four ducks dropped 3 dead in air at once.....really AWESOME to do it.
on the nights your ON with a shottie life is great.40odd hares for 50 shots and a silly yearling red who made mistake of bolting along fence past me at 25 yards and copped load of buck shot in head for it will always stick in memory.

----------


## 2post

I’m a little embarrassed about this one, but we’re among friends right. My mate and I had chosen a yearling on a slip among some pregnant hinds. I’m looking at it through my scope when my mate says wait I’ll video it. While he is getting ready I put my finger on the trigger to get ready to shoot. Then bang the yearling drops on the spot. I had forgotten we had just fitted a Timmny trigger to the old 8mm06 Mauser I was used to the two stage. No flinch that time!

----------


## Max Headroom

> I actually like this thread and I hope to see lots of great stories posted here. I must say I was disappointed by the first couple of responses however I understand their motivation. That said, I defy any shooter to tell me that they haven't had a "HOLY SHI..... Yeah, that was what I was trying to achieve"  - moment.


The reason I started this thread was that I believed there must be some ripper yarns about surprising shots lurking in the forum without a way to be told.

Thinking about it a little more today, I think it's important to tell these stories, because it lets other people know that we don't always have a perfect shot lined up, and sometimes it's just that the "surprise factor" has swung in our favour, so to speak.

It makes us more relatable to other people if they know we aren't perfect, don't mind admitting it, and can laugh at ourselves. 

It keeps us humble.

It helps people who have less experience than us to know that funny, astonishing, and humbling things will occasionally happen when they go hunting, and that experienced shooters sometimes get it "right" by accident.

  @planenutz, you had some more stories?

----------


## planenutz

> @planenutz, you had some more stories?


Haha, nice try. 

I like your sentiments and intentions. I used to sit in the smoko room and listen to stories being told by the helicopter boys on a Friday night over a beer... many now passed to the happy hunting grounds in the sky. Some stories were astonishing and I have always said that if you wrote a book about these things nobody would buy it because the truth was so unbelievable. And there lies the beauty of hunting. Strange things happen. Those impossible shots. Watching animals doing the darndest of things. The close calls.

I'm looking forward to reading all of them.

----------


## planenutz

> ... but we’re among friends right.


Oh hell yes.   

Hahaha. There's a sucker born every minute.

 :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Max Headroom

> but we’re among friends right.


That's basically the premise I was working on when I joined this forum.

----------


## planenutz

Me too Max Headroom, and its all fun until you upset one of the 'Five Protagonists'.  Then you wonder why you bothered.

----------


## Max Headroom

> Me too Max Headroom, and its all fun until you upset one of the 'Five Protagonists'.  Then you wonder why you bothered.


The 'ignore' option isn't perfect, but it helps.

----------


## Buzo

Me and my co-worker got really competitive at shooting bunnies out the window of the landy. One day I told him to stop, I poked my shitty old 22 out the window the rabbit I saw hopped away before I pulled the trigger but further up the fence I saw this big bunny standing up I had a bullet up the spout so I thought what ta hell gave it a good metre holdover, shot it in the eye! Bullet didn't even exit there was no wound, my mate didn't say much for a while as he reckoned it had died of fright. Measured it a few days later 180m and about 30º uphill.
Plus many other successful well calculated shots. Plus lots of other well calculated shots that missed.

----------


## Maca49

Had a plover lined up on my old 10 acres, Stirling semi, about 100 metres. Just as I let the shot go its mate ran in front of it a took the shot. 
Night shooting with a farmer, he picked the head of a rabbit up at about 100 metres, shoulder the rifle and the farmer scoffed  shit youll never hit that straight thru the head dead. He looked at me and said hed never doubt me again. 
Shooting .22 on the Gladstone pistol club range on the old 70 metre range and a lone quail walked out under the cans, someone said shoot it, I took its head clean off, impressed the shit out of everybody!
Out on a Sunday drive as a young kid and my dad decides to shoot some rabbits with a Remington single shot target master .22 with open sights. Says hed better sight it first, we were at the Cliffs out the back of Carterton. Leans on a fence post and aims at a kingfisher about 70 metres, took its head off, I was most impressed.
Walking across a paddock at Kaituna, just behind the old apiary, both with hammer shotguns, coming to the end of the pines, my mate decides to cock his hammers, greasy thumb slips and fires a barrel leaving a hole in the grass about a foot in front of me. I was not impressed! But we changed our habits on cocking hammer guns!

----------


## Cooper

On the Monday after duck shooting opening weekend my girlfriend had said she wanted a turkey to roast. Me and the old man went looking for some turkeys, he took the 20gauge single barrel that she had been shooting with and I took my .223(more for 4 legged ones). As we came over the hill walking up on a mob of about a dozen they started to make a run for it down the hill, I brought the rifle up and he unleashed the 20gauge. 4 turkeys bit the dust with a single shot and I didn't even bother to fire. We sat there in the sun and plucked 1 each chatting away for a while, breasted the other two then made our way home for lunch.

----------


## Marty Henry

Towards the end of duckshooting I took the cape rifle out, 1 barrel 16 gauge the other 9.3x58r two ducks lift off the river up boom, both hit the water. Retrieve them and start plucking, no pellet holes in the bodies, strange so I look elsewhere. One got a single pellet in the head and the other got one in the neck that broke its spine and one through the tip of the beak. Obviously having the hundred and twenty extra pellets is unnecessary.
Oh and if maca49 sees this no the rifle barrel still is yet to get on the board.

----------


## Kiwi Greg

The first LV group I shot in competition at 100 yards at WBC14, (World Benchrest Champs) last November



Smallest 5 shot group at 100 yards for the event from LV or HV out of 852 groups, I was very very lucky  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stagstalker

Shot a swallow off a fence post at 50 metres with my old mans old open sight air rifle as a kid. Never expecting a hit.

Nailed a wild cat on the run at 100metres as a kid spotlighting with Dad and a 22lr too. Was most surprised.

----------


## Gibo

> Shot a swallow off a fence post at 50 metres with my old mans old open sight air rifle as a kid. Never expecting a hit.
> 
> Nailed a wild cat on the run at 100metres as a kid spotlighting with Dad and a 22lr too. Was most surprised.


Did your dada have a @Dundee special edition rangefinder?

----------


## stagstalker

> Did your dada have a @Dundee special edition rangefinder?


Mark 1 eyeball was the go to

----------


## BeeMan

.. Cripes if I wasn't off to work I would clog ur thread with stories.  :Psmiley:   Good thread keep it up fullas and fullerets.

----------


## Maca49

> Towards the end of duckshooting I took the cape rifle out, 1 barrel 16 gauge the other 9.3x58r two ducks lift off the river up boom, both hit the water. Retrieve them and start plucking, no pellet holes in the bodies, strange so I look elsewhere. One got a single pellet in the head and the other got one in the neck that broke its spine and one through the tip of the beak. Obviously having the hundred and twenty extra pellets is unnecessary.
> Oh and if maca49 sees this no the rifle barrel still is yet to get on the board.


God you own two of these things??

----------


## Maca49

> The first LV group I shot in competition at 100 yards at WBC14, (World Benchrest Champs) last November
> 
> 
> 
> Smallest 5 shot group at 100 yards for the event from LV or HV out of 852 groups, I was very very lucky



I’d be pissed off they’re not in the dead centre? :ORLY:

----------


## Ackley

Was doing some long range practice with my 7RM and had 3 roos sitting side by side at 714yds with a reasonable cross wind 12/15mph unsure of windage required because of the 2 gullies in between I dialled what I thought and aimed at the middle roo. Because I didn't dial enough windage the left side roo collapsed. My mates who were with me call it as a miss because I didn't hit the middle one to which I replied go and tell that to the roo on the left! :Thumbsup:

----------


## csmiffy

> Towards the end of duckshooting I took the cape rifle out, 1 barrel 16 gauge the other 9.3x58r two ducks lift off the river up boom, both hit the water. Retrieve them and start plucking, no pellet holes in the bodies, strange so I look elsewhere. One got a single pellet in the head and the other got one in the neck that broke its spine and one through the tip of the beak. Obviously having the hundred and twenty extra pellets is unnecessary.
> Oh and if maca49 sees this no the rifle barrel still is yet to get on the board.


That would've made an even better story if you said you used the 9.3 barrels lol

----------


## Dundee

Shit i got some good footage on camera for you unbeleivables.Best two shots with my stirling was a drake flying off from the creek my brother witnessed it if he wants to take me to court. Another great shot was a bloody pigeon flying over head while I was checking the river level and I dropped that on the wing with the .22.As for my long distance varmint posts they weren't flukes and had the rangefinder calibrated from H&F.

----------


## timattalon

Had a mate regale me with a tale of woe. He used to hunt a duck pond that was quite a walk from the house and you could not drive up without scaring everything off. So to walk up he went through a scrubby gully with his shotgun. There was on the odd occasion a deer  floating round so he usually had a solid slug handy in a pocket "just in case." One day he thinks he hears a deer. He pops in the round and stalks up to check it out. Its a decent sized boar about 50 metres away. He lines it up and BOOM!!!!  A loud angry boar takes off squealling like you never heard before....He dashes up to see whether there was blood to follow and alas it is a complete miss. Surprisingly when he gets the pond there are still a few ducks about. He felt sure they would have departed.....One flies across in front of him...he follows it and fires a single shot with the 12g....One duck explodes into a red mess of feathers and gore and falls in pieces from the sky as the solid slug hits it smack on centre.......He then realises that he hit the pig across the shield with #5 duck shot and understood the squeal. He is not sure if it was a "lucky" shot with the slug. .....The only thing he got that day was a story and a lesson.

----------


## rewa

Almost a hunting-story ; When I was 12-ish, my mate and I were staying at kohitere forest near Levin (holidays). We both had our single-shot .22s, cooey and BSA martini. This day, we 'borrowed' one of Uncle Rays home-brew beers. We picked a ratty-looking one from the very back, then proceeded to walk the entire way to the Tops. A bit shagged and hot at this stage, we opened the bottle and knocked it back, then promptly went to sleep . We woke feeling like shit, stashed the bottle, and made our way slowly back to the house. At breakfast the following morning, Ray looks at us, says "you boys forget something yesterday", turns and looks at the bench. There, is our empty bottle. We froze like deer in the spot-light, and he stands up and walks off...we never did figure out 'how', and it turned out it was stronger than wine, which was why it was so old.

----------


## Gibo

> Shit i got some good footage on camera for you unbeleivables.Best two shots with my stirling was a drake flying off from the creek my brother witnessed it if he wants to take me to court. Another great shot was a bloody pigeon flying over head while I was checking the river level and I dropped that on the wing with the .22.As for my long distance varmint posts they weren't flukes and had the rangefinder calibrated from H&F.


And there we have it!! Ha Ha shit mate you are good to wind up  :Grin:  And just for shits and giggles, how is it being so short you need to stand on a brick to kick a duck in the arse?  :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmTom

Quit a few years back, I was stalking a pond wth my Dad he told me I can have a crack with the 20 guage (at this point I was only using a .410). Reluctantly I said yes. Two ducks flew off and my first ever sho with a 20 guage nailed one of them.

----------


## mopheadrob

I don't have any hunting stories yet, in fact yet to fire the .270 at a moving target. I've only just started on firearms, but as a kid was mad keen on hunting and trapping. I had a 30lb fibreglass bow I mucked around with, but one summer (I think I was 11) I broke my arm and couldn't use it. Not to be deterred, I designed & made a pistol crossbow from the ribs of an old umbrella that fired bamboo skewers. It was pretty accurate on paper targets, but one day I lined up a waxeye on the birdfeeder about 15m away. Don't think I expected to hit it, but I did... had to break its neck and bury it in the garden. Felt so stink for ages, I barely touched the crossbow again. I still have it though, it reminds me to respect all life and pick my targets carefully!

----------


## timattalon

> I don't have any hunting stories yet, in fact yet to fire the .270 at a moving target. I've only just started on firearms, but as a kid was mad keen on hunting and trapping. I had a 30lb fibreglass bow I mucked around with, but one summer (I think I was 11) I broke my arm and couldn't use it. Not to be deterred, I designed & made a pistol crossbow from the ribs of an old umbrella that fired bamboo skewers. It was pretty accurate on paper targets, but one day I lined up a waxeye on the birdfeeder about 15m away. Don't think I expected to hit it, but I did... had to break its neck and bury it in the garden. Felt so stink for ages, I barely touched the crossbow again. I still have it though, it reminds me to respect all life and pick my targets carefully!
> Attachment 97964


We made these as kids using coathanger and rubber bands to fire paper wads at flies. Had a great time, and mum saved on fly spray in summer so win / win.....

----------


## Dundee

Pulled off a cracker shot today.Cruising up the track with the old faithful .22 Stirling 14p resting on the gun rack of the quad.A couple of seagulls were flying towards the neighbours lambing paddock. Stopped the quad loaded the Stirling and fired a shot bout 20 metres up at the moving gull.And it dropped to the ground with a thud.Had a witness too but unfortunately Bo doesn't talk he barks.Saved a few new born lambs today I reckon! :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Ryan_Songhurst

The first post in this thread reminds me of when I was a kid, when I was finally allowed an air rifle I was allowed to keep it in my room but in keeping with safe firearms use etc I had to ask dad when I wanted to take it out and let him know where I was going etc. One day I see some birds out my window sitting on the washing line so I got my rifle and poked it out the window and took a shot at one which was now on the ground in front of the main washing line pole, missed the bird, hit the pole and the projectile came straight back, smashed my window and hit me in the neck. Loss of air rifle privileges for a while after that!

----------


## Dundee

> The first post in this thread reminds me of when I was a kid, when I was finally allowed an air rifle I was allowed to keep it in my room but in keeping with safe firearms use etc I had to ask dad when I wanted to take it out and let him know where I was going etc. One day I see some birds out my window sitting on the washing line so I got my rifle and poked it out the window and took a shot at one which was now on the ground in front of the main washing line pole, missed the bird, hit the pole and the projectile came straight back, smashed my window and hit me in the neck. Loss of air rifle privileges for a while after that!


Sit that sucks Ryan.I can recall borrowing my old mans .22brno before I was 16 shooting rabbits possums etc.Cruising down the road to the run off and the bloody sling broke,hit the road and fucked the scope. :Sad: Never told him what happened but it never shot anything till he got a new scope! :Grin:  I still got that Brno today :Thumbsup:

----------


## erniec

The old man always knows we just never give them the credit.
We shot our way through a box of .22 Hornet without Dad "knowing" and that was a box 50.
When we were first playing with it we locked the bolt shut couldn't figure out how to open it so just put it back.
He never said a thing.

----------


## Ranger 888

You're not going to believe this one.......spotted a rabbit sitting up on top of a small hill in a paddock, ranged it at 327 metres, strong breeze blowing from left to right. Lifted the ancient single shot .22 with open sights, aimed carefully allowing for extreme range and windage...........missed it by a bloody mile!

----------


## T.FOYE

I never take airgun pot shots at Maggie's anymore. These things have no luck. Twice I've taken extreme long range shots just to scare them and accidentally hit em in the head (one was 150m). Long way for a .177

----------


## Rock river arms hunter

Lined up on one spur winged plover with my 204.

About 120m away and put the crosshairs where the beak and eyes meet. Squeezed off and much to my sheer surprise I got 2 headshots with 1 round. Behind the first plover was a second one that was obscured by the first but had been standing a good 10m behind so I had identified my firing zone but that I couldn't see the second plover standing behind the first.

----------


## RUMPY

Probably the best fluke shot for me was at a wounded goat a mate had hit that ran across to a far ridge. He tried another couple of shots at it but kept missing. 

I say get outta the way mate, lie down and gave the goat about a body height of elevation and little bit of wind and fired. Goat tipped over stone dead. Close to 500m with a 9x scope on the 270.

Not firearms related but years ago working in Montana I was walking across the yard at my boss' parents farm when I see a rabbit sitting 40m away. Picked up a rock, biffed it at rabbit and hit it straight in the side of the head. Instant kill.

----------


## Hurricane

My best fluke wasn’t a pot shot, but was certainly lucky. I took an aimed shot at muntjac doe from a high seat at about 25m, thinking I would take a second shot at her almost adult kid if I got the chance. At the shot the doe dropped and so did the kid 3-4m in front of her at about 70 degrees. 

When processed I found a large piece of the jacket in the buck kid’s neck beside a broken spine. Seems the bullet struck the doe’s shoulder, broke up, and a fragment deflected off the shoulder blade. 

.25-06 with 100 grain Nosler BT.

----------


## Huntertoo

Well, a fluke of sorts. Mate and I walking up a track to a small flat terrace with a few rabbits on it. Both had single shot 22’s at the time.
Come up to shooting level and both shot. Got mine he says. No you didnt says me, I got mine, you missed. A dozen or so rabbits on the flat and we picked the same one. Skinned victim, with two holes in it.

----------


## timattalon

> Well, a fluke of sorts. Mate and I walking up a track to a small flat terrace with a few rabbits on it. Both had single shot 22s at the time.
> Come up to shooting level and both shot. Got mine he says. No you didnt says me, I got mine, you missed. A dozen or so rabbits on the flat and we picked the same one. Skinned victim, with two holes in it.


That reminds me of a tale when Dad had worked in animal control back in the 50s(?) A group of 5 or so of the guys all got to a clearing and spotted a mob of deer feeding. Leader says "I'll knock over the stag, each of you take a hind from left to right' Lined up and shots rang out....One stag dropped and all of the hinds departed quick smart. Everyone of them had shot the stag- it had no chance....

----------


## Barry the hunter

pulled of one real fluke or was it just bloody accurate - was bull dozer driving back of Gisborne told boss after few months to stick his job worst boss ever had -anyway went up in evening to collect wages owed -stuck little brno .22 in car maybe a small goat for the pot on way home - got cheque told the prick if he had been a reasonable basterd would still be there and departed - dead end road with lots of scrub and bush either side on way out - came around a corner and a very big boar came up onto road in front of car - was not to concerned about the car and just trotted along in front - right I am going to have a go at you -pocked brno out the door and when he came to a left hand corner now or never try for shot back of head- bugger me he stopped turned side on and a .22 just above ear dead pig - no knife hell of a job getting him into back of little triumph herald estate- took him to Dads next day 230lb on hook - even better Dad made brawn from head - fluke to shoot it but that little brno would put everything into a sixpence at that range - piggy no chance sorry ya stopped but you were delicious

----------


## Allgood

Gave a spare air rifle (Gamo) to a rural family as their 12yr old daughter wanted to learn to shoot. Couple of weeks later my hunting buddy and I visited and were challenged to a shooting match using the Gamo. Target on thick plywood was set up at about 25m and mum, Dad and their 2 kids took a shot. They all missed the paper.  My  buddy then took a shot and when we walked up we saw he had hit the centre of the target. On the way back to the bench he made the comment that I would have to make a Robin Hood shot........The sun was going down and through the crappy scope the target was blurry.......but I sent the shot away and we walked up to see the result. My buddy said 'Ha, you missed'........I said 'Look at the target, my shot went through the same hole.'.  We bantered back and forth for a while and then he took the target home to examine it closer......The following week he apologised and handed me a picture frame with the target in it.....


It sits on the sideboard in the kitchen and every time he visits, he looks at it and shakes his head.........

----------


## ishoot10s

@Allgood your Commonwealth Games Gold medallist hunting buddy should have taken his shot offhand, cant believe you let him use the bench :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Allgood

> @Allgood your Commonwealth Games Gold medallist hunting buddy should have taken his shot offhand, can’t believe you let him use the bench…


I did try to time kicking the bench with him squeezing the trigger .......my timing was off though.

----------


## seeker

Hunting with my mate, we were green as teenagers. I shot a turkey with my .22  and my golden retriever bought it back to us . I had aimed for the chest but was quite surprised I had actually got it in the head. Anyway we were preparing it at camp for a spit roast and my mate asked me " where did you say you shot it?"  I pointed at the hole either side of its head like he was an idiot. He  put down his knife and replied "thats its ear holes dude."

----------


## Ross Nolan

I put a spray can of dazzle on the track, and we drove 4/10 of a mile on the HQ's speedo, then had a lash.

At the time I had a #4 .303 with a 2.5x Nikko Stirling on top. The reticle was a post with a thin crosshair slightly below the top of the post, and at 100m it was about 150mm wide, so at 640m or so was about a meter wide....

My mate hit close enough to knock the can over, and so all we could see was the end of the can. It looked like a speck in the scope, and I just centred the can on the top of the post, then lifted it up "an amount" and let strip.

There was a cloud of pink paint, and I stopped shooting for the day. Nothing more to prove.

----------

